# Homebrew Acronyms



## Simon W (20/1/06)

Acronyms are a PITA if you're not familair with the lingo, especialy for beerginers.
For a year or so I've been compiling a list of homebrew related acronyms as I come across them. These have been picked up from the Grumpy's and AHB discussion boards. Some general discussion acronyms have also been included (like IMHO and BTW etc)

Any marked with a (?) I need help with.
If anyone can think of any others, or if I need to make corrections, please let me know.
Cheers
Simo

AA.............Alpha Acid - BYO magazine article - Wikipedia
AAA...........American Amber Ale(?) - BJCP style guidelines
AAU...........Alpha Acid Unit - Hop Measurement by John Palmer
ABV...........Alcohol By Volume
ABW...........Alcohol By Weight
AFAIK.........As Far As I Know
AFD............Alcohol Free Day
AG.............All Grain
AHB...........Aussie Home Brewer (your here!)
ANAWBS.....Australian National Amateur Wine and Beer Show - Website
APA...........American Pale Ale - BJCP style guidelines
ATM...........At The Moment
BB.............Brew Booster
BE.............Brew Enhancer - Coopers - also BE2
BIAB..........Brew In A Bag - How To
BIN............Buy It Now - Ebay.
BJCP..........Beer Judge Certification Program - www.bjcp.org - Wikipedia
BOAB.........Brewing On A Budget Link to Thread
BP..............BrewPub
BS..............BullS**t
BTW...........By The Way
BUMP..........Bump Up My Post(a recursive acronym, or backronym!)
BYO............Brew Your Own (print magazine) - www.BYO.com
CAP............Classic American Pilsner - BJCP style guidelines
CC.............Cold Condition - Conditioning Processes by John Palmer
CF..............Counter Flow
CFC............Counter Flow Chiller
CFWC.........Counter Flow Wort Chiller - Chillers by John Palmer - Garden Hose CFWC
CO2............Carbon Dioxide
CPA............Coopers (Original) Pale Ale
CPBF..........Counter Pressure Bottle Filler - How To - How To
CPF............Counter Pressure Filler
CSA............Cold Side Aeration
DCL.............DCL Yeast - formerly Fermentis - Safale, Saflager etc. - Website
DCS............Dried Corn Syrup (MaltoDextrin)
DLM............Dry Light Malt (Extract)
DME............Dry Malt Extract
DMS............DiMethyl Sulfide - Wikipedia
EBC............European Brewers Convention, a measure of grains/beer colour. See SRM
EKG............East Kent Goldings
ESB.............Eastern Suburbs Brewmaker - Eastern Sydney HBS www.esbeer.com.au ...or....
ESB.............Extra/English Special Bitter 
FAN.............Free Amino-Nitrogen, helps yeast do stuff - Simple - Technical(350k PDF)
FB...............False Bottom (lautering)
FG...............Finished/Final Gravity (see also OG and SG)
FWH............First Wort Hopping - Click Here for description.
FWIW..........For What It's Worth
FYI..............For Your Information
G&G...........Grain and Grape - HBS - www.grainandgrape.com.au
HB..............Home Brew!!
HBS............Home Brew Store/Shop
HBU............Homebrew Bittering Unit - Hop Measurement by John Palmer
HDPE..........High Density PolyEthylene - a plastic, used for fermentors, stirring spoons, etc.
HERMIT.......Heat Exchange Recirculating Mash Infusion T.... (Tank/Tun?) - Hybrid RIMS/HERMS system
HERMS........Heat Exchange Recirculating Mash System
HLT.............Hot Liqour Tank
HP..............High Pressure(?) gas burner
HSA............Hot Side Aeration
HTB............How To Brew - John Palmer's free online(print avail.) book. www.howtobrew.com
HTFU...........Hurry/Harden The F--- Up. - See  (Language Warning!)
IBU.............International Bitterness/ing Units
IIRC...........If I Remember Correctly
IMC............International Malting Company - Website
IMHO..........In My Humble Opinion
IMO............In My Opinion
IPA.............India(n) Pale Ale
IRA.............Irish Red Ale
JW..............Joe White (maltings)
K&K (K+K)....Kit (hopped malt extract) and Kilo (sugar)
LC..............Little Creatures
LCPA...........Little Creatures Pale Ale
LHBS...........Local Home Brew Store/Shop
LME.............Liquid Malt Extract
LMK.............Let Me Know
LOL.............Laughing Out Loud
MB's............MasterBrew's (Grumpy's)
MD..............MaltoDextrin
MLT.............Mash Lauter Tun
MO..............Maris Otter - variety of Barley
MT...............Mash Tun
NASA...........National Aeronautics and Space Administration - Apparently, the NASA burner sounds like the shuttle!
NB...............Northern Brewer hops
NC...............'No Chill' method for cooling boiled wort
OG...............Original Gravity (see also FG and SG)
OHS.............Over Hot Side(?)
OLHBS..........OnLine HomeBrew Store/Shop
OMG.............Oh My God
OPA..............Original Pale Ale (Coopers)
OTOH............On The Other Hand....blahblahblah
PET...............PolyEthylene Terephthalate - plastic, used for bottles, like Coke etc 
PITA.............Pain In The Arse
PM................Private/Personal Message
POR..............Pride Of Ringwood
PS................PostScript
PSR..............Pink Stain R(?) - Chlorinated Trisodium Phosphate - aka: Pink Neo Sanitiser
PVC..............PolyVinylChloride - Vinyl tubing
R2D..............Ready to Drink
RB................Roasted Barley (I did not make this up!)
RCD..............Residual-Current Device - Wikipedia
RDWHAHB.....Relax, Don't Worry, Have A Home Brew!
RIMS.............Recirculating Infusion Mash System
RO................Reverse Osmosis (water filtration)
ROFL.............Rolling On Floor Laughing
ROFLMAO.......ROFL My Arse Off
SFPA.............Skunk Fart Pale Ale - Jayse's LCPA clone
SG................Specific Gravity (see also FG and OG)
SN................Sierra Nevada
SNPA.............Sierra Nevada Pale Ale
SRM............. Standard Reference Method (Standard for USA), Sometimes called Lovibond. See EBC
SS................SodaStream
SS................Stainless Steel
SWMBO.........She Who Must Be Obayed (aka: the missus or The Wife)
TBH...............To Be Honest ...
TSP...............TriSodium Phosphate - popular HB Cleaner/Sanitiser
TTLA.............Timothy Taylors Landlord Ale
TW................Torrified Wheat - puffed wheat. Photo.
TWOC............Tina's World Of Crafts(!) HBS in Perth.
VB.................Victoria Bitter - bottled/canned water
WBBD............Whole Bag Brew Day - full 25kg mash brew! - Photo Gallery
WCB..............West Coast Brewers.
WL.................White Labs (also WLP)
WTF...............What The F*$! ?
WY.................WYeast
YMMV.............Your Mileage May Vary

Testing mouseover: [acronym="Pain In The Arse"]PITA[/acronym]

Edit: Additions/Corrections, Links.
Big thanks to all those who have contributed (too many to list), keep 'em coming.


----------



## OCC (20/1/06)

thats what i needed......   :beer:


----------



## Stuster (20/1/06)

Excellent work Simon. :beerbang: 

Can this be airlocked moderators? Would be great, especially for newbies.


----------



## Mr Bond (20/1/06)

Stuster said:


> Can this be airlocked moderators? Would be great, especially for newbies.
> [post="103856"][/post]​



second that :beerbang:


----------



## Doc (20/1/06)

Great post Simon W.
I'll have to link that into the Frequently Requested Links where the previous Acronym definitions were posted. 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Zwickel (20/1/06)

yeah, thats it, it helps me very much.

thank you very much Simon :beer:


----------



## Simon W (20/1/06)

Thanks guys.

Doc, I had a search around for any previous post like this, clicked the brewing terminology link in frequently requested links, but it crashed my PC (browser doesn't like PDF files). I figured it was more a glossary tho?


----------



## nonicman (20/1/06)

Not the only who doesn't like PDF's.


----------



## Doc (20/1/06)

nonicman said:


> Not the only who doesn't like PDF's.
> [post="103868"][/post]​



PDF is cross platform and an open standard Nonicman. You should love it 

Doc


----------



## nonicman (20/1/06)

I know Doc, but the information is all locked up when it needs to be free, plus it freezes the browser for enough time to annoy. I love Google's view as html 

Edit: (I know it's not really locked up) but I'm only really happy with text files and databases, some people even want to place entire PDF's in databases, that is wrong. h34r:, it's a loosing battle. Even prefer scripts to compiled code, oh lovely PERL saved my butt again today. It's sad to have to make PDF's of good information at work  

text file rant over. Time for a beer. :beer:


----------



## Simon W (20/1/06)

I love PDF's(except maybe the 700+ page one I have), I'd be screwed without them.
My browser doesn't just stall, I have to re-boot.
I also love the 'view as html' option, saves a lot of downloading of useless files.

Downloaded the teminology PDF, wowee!


----------



## Mr Bond (20/1/06)

Doc said:


> Great post Simon W.
> I'll have to link that into the Frequently Requested Links where the previous Acronym definitions were posted.
> 
> Beers,
> ...



Onya Doc!

There seems to be an influx/flurry of newbies recently and it is important to have all relevant info for em to progress/learn,and enjoy beer making in all it facets.

Brau( sippin on a SNPA)luver


----------



## bindi (20/1/06)

If you know the acronyms it makes you an expert in any field :blink:


----------



## Screwtop (20/1/06)

bindi said:


> If you know the acronyms it makes you an expert in any field :blink:
> [post="103897"][/post]​


 
X = Unknown, Spurt = Drip under pressure


----------



## Kai (21/1/06)

Simon W said:


> SWMBO =She Who Must Be Obayed (aka: the missus or The Wife)



That one seems really common amongst home brewers.


----------



## Simon W (22/1/06)

Can someone tell me please if NASA (the burner) is an acronym or a brand-name?
I've done a search but can find no answers, I'm leaning toward brand-name.


----------



## timmy (22/1/06)

Simon W said:


> Can someone tell me please if NASA (the burner) is an acronym or a brand-name?
> I've done a search but can find no answers, I'm leaning toward brand-name.
> [post="104052"][/post]​




Named after the US space program because of the noise it puts out at full flame.

Basically just a turkey fryer burner.


----------



## tangent (23/1/06)

> BJCP =Beer Judge Certification Program


 so it's not Blow Job Certified Practitioner

whew

you guys had me worried h34r:


----------



## mika (23/1/06)

Try

ROFLMAOWTIME

Might have it a little messed up.... think I first saw it on this forum and still one of my favourites


----------



## jgriffin (23/1/06)

mika_lika said:


> Try
> 
> ROFLMAOWTIME
> 
> ...



Rolling on the Floor Laughing My Ass Off with Tears in My Eyes?

I still like ROFLMFAO


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (24/1/06)

Thanks for a very valuable post Simon, nice one. :beer:


----------



## BeerIsGood (24/1/06)

FYI: Usually, for your _information_, from my experience, rather than _interest_, but I'm just being finicky. I figured out a long time ago that SWMBO was the missus, but I didn't know what the letters stood foor. SWMBO just let me expand my operation to three brewing fridges, which FYI will expand my lager brewing potential. :super:


----------



## pint of lager (24/1/06)

ESB also stands for Eastern Suburbs Brewing, located in eastern Sydney.

I learned about the shop ESB before I learned about the style.


----------



## dreamboat (24/1/06)

This would not be a complete brewers acronym list without the Charlie classic:

RDWHAHB

Relax, don't worry, have a home brew!




dreamboat


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/1/06)

Or as SWMBO says about my brewing exploits.

WOFTAM

(Waste Of F*****g Time And Money) h34r: :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## KoNG (24/1/06)

Answer to that comment Warren.... STFU   (if feeling very game)


----------



## PostModern (24/1/06)

LSHALBOWCO.

This isn't a brewing acronym, but is gaining in popularity on the wider web.


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/1/06)

KoNG said:


> Answer to that comment Warren.... STFU  (if feeling very game)
> [post="104348"][/post]​



:lol: Or suffer DBATRP. (Death By A Thousand Rolling Pins).

Warren -


----------



## Simon W (24/1/06)

LOL!! you guys are nuts!  
Might add roflmao tho, forgot about that one.

Cheers timmy, for the help with NASA.

BeerIsGood, thanks, have changed it. 

Simo


----------



## Simon W (24/1/06)

pint of lager said:


> ESB also stands for Eastern Suburbs Brewing, located in eastern Sydney....



Eep!, nearly missed that.
Thanks POL


----------



## Simon W (28/11/06)

Big Update, added some new terms 'Brew In A Bag' for example.

Also to bump it back up from obscurity  

View first post, first page for entire list.

Simo


----------



## Linz (28/11/06)

What was that one that Batz and Tidalpete were going about??


----------



## deebee (28/11/06)

What about...

WTF: Goodness me, something has just gone a bit awry with my boil.


----------



## Simon W (30/11/06)

Can't believe I missed thast one!

Thanks deebee


----------



## ausdb (30/11/06)

WBBD as in Whole Bag Brew Day

and hopefully next year there will be the innaugural

TBBD Two Bag Brew Day or 
MBBD More Bags Brew Day!


----------



## matti (30/11/06)

YAFB
yar all firking bonkers


----------



## Simon W (30/11/06)

Linz:
No idea, can ya point me in the right direction?

ausdb:
LOL!
hmmm.... a TBBD = 4x 80L+ kettles and 6x esky mash/lauter tuns!

matti:
yep we are, can't say I've seen that one b4 tho


----------



## Simon W (23/8/07)

HTFU?

Anyone know what this is?
I'm guessing that the 'F' isn't family friendly!

Is it Hurry The F*%$ Up?

EDIT: New readers, see : Post #1


----------



## Doc (23/8/07)

Simon W said:


> HTFU?
> 
> Anyone know what this is?
> I'm guessing that the 'F' isn't family friendly!
> ...



Replace Hurry with Harden and you are there.

Doc


----------



## Sammus (23/8/07)

I've always used it as Hurry 

And what about WIC (whirlpool immersion chiller)

And adding MT (mash tun)


----------



## Doc (23/8/07)

HTFU referenced on this board comes from Ronnie Johns Chopper impersonation 

Doc


----------



## Darren (23/8/07)

Should be HTFUA (Australia)


----------



## poppa joe (23/8/07)

WHAT ABOUT.........BOAB......Brewing On A Budget....  
PJ


----------



## Simon W (24/8/07)

Cheers guys, never heard it before!

Edited:
HTFU

Added:
MT - no idea how I missed it!?
BOAB

WIC and HTFUA both returned zero search hits so haven't been included.


----------



## andrewl (24/8/07)

HTFDIMT!!!

HOW THE F**K DID I MISS THAT!!!

Quite often said on my brew days...  

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## Simon W (24/8/07)

Deleted - was testing BBC code.
Can't preformat text with [pre][/pre] 
Could tidy up the list.


----------



## InCider (23/9/07)

Hi Simon

One I had trouble with yesterday - SNPA: Sierra Nevada Pale Ale - I had to google AHB to find out what it meant! I know you've already got it, but as SN only.

Love the list!

Cheers,

Sean


----------



## Simon W (24/9/07)

Thanks Sean, dunno why I didn't put that in?!?!

Added TBH too...


----------



## Jakechan (10/3/09)

Is this thread too old to revive? If so, then just ignore me and go about your daily business 

I was actually looking for the meaning of *RIS *if anyone could help me out.


----------



## peas_and_corn (10/3/09)

Russian Imperial Stout?


----------



## Jakechan (10/3/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> Russian Imperial Stout?



OIC!

Thanks, its so obvious now.


----------



## Pollux (10/3/09)

Russian Imperial Stout

EDIT: what P+C said.....


----------



## antains (15/1/10)

I've just done a bad thing. :huh: 

I added something like an arrogant tool, instead of checking if there was a protocol.  

I added
PID.............Proportional-Integral-Derivate (controller). 


It was killing me reading this on the HERMS thread and not knowing what was meant.

I won't be so brash with the Acronyms list again.


----------



## Nick JD (15/1/10)

3LA..................Three Letter Acronym.


----------



## gjhansford (15/1/10)

So where exactly is this 3LA list stored? I can't seem to find it :unsure:


----------

